
GitHub API HTTP client with cache support to get the most of your rate limit - jviotti
https://github.com/issuetrackapp/ghrequest
======
scoates
Pardon my ignorance, but is there a practical benefit to running this instead
of a general-purpose caching HTTP proxy? Wouldn't any well-behaving (caching +
304-respecting) proxy also keep the rate limit intact?

~~~
btown
To that point, I think a lot in this community (myself included) hear a lot
more about reverse proxies (nginx, etc.) than regular proxies. _Is_ there a
well-behaving proxy that could this behavior our of the box, and is easy-to-
integrate and actively maintained? (For instance, something that I could set
as the proxy for my entire backend process with an environment variable, and
it would pass through everything except github.com requests? Configurable
cache time overrides on a per-domain basis?)

I've seen Squid mentioned as a popular proxy - is this a use case it's
intended to address?

~~~
kkirsche
Id probably look at Varnish Cache and see where that gets you. Not sure if
that's a proxy or a reverse though

------
venning
See also Gitter's excellent Tentacles [1] and Tentacles-Streams [2] for a
GitHub driver with caching semantics, which I believe they use in production.

[1]
[https://github.com/gitterHQ/tentacles](https://github.com/gitterHQ/tentacles)

[2] [https://github.com/gitterHQ/tentacles-
streams](https://github.com/gitterHQ/tentacles-streams)

